# مساعدة في انشاء برنامج لحساب قيمة مقاومة دايود ليد (حتى لا تحترق)



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اريد من حضراتكم قانون يتم من خلاله حساب قيمة المقاومة (تركب على التوالي مع الثنائي الضوئي
حتي لا يحترق) و سأكون شاكر لكم برفع البرنامج للمنتدى.​


----------



## فائق حمادي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> اريد من حضراتكم قانون يتم من خلاله حساب قيمة المقاومة (تركب على التوالي مع الثنائي الضوئي​
> حتي لا يحترق) و سأكون شاكر لكم برفع البرنامج للمنتدى.​


Check the normal operating current and the corresponding forward voltage,then calculate the resistanc value as following:
R=(Vsource-Vf)/If
Then calculate the wattage of the resistance as following
P=If^2*R
it is recommended to rounding the value of Power to the next higher standared​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

توصل عادة باحدى الطريقتين كما بالرسم





القيمة Vo هى خرج الوحدة عند تشغيل الليد
Vd هو الجهد على أطراف الليد عند تشغيله وهو من 1.3 إلى 3 فولت حسب اللون وتعرف من Data sheet
Id هو تيار التشغيل المناسب وهو أيضا يعرف من Data sheet


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> check the normal operating current and the corresponding forward voltage,then calculate the resistanc value as following:
> r=(vsource-vf)/if
> then calculate the wattage of the resistance as following
> p=if^2*r
> ...


 


ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> توصل عادة باحدى الطريقتين كما بالرسم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراً لكم و تم تصميم البرنامج و سيتم وضعه بموضوع جديد ان شاء الله​


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ENG.SAMAN قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا



العفو​


----------



## ماهر رمضان محمد (13 يناير 2011)

الف شكرررررررر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

ماهر رمضان محمد قال:


> الف شكرررررررر


 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## |الكوبرا| (26 يناير 2011)

وين المشروع حطوا في المنتدى من بكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

|الكوبرا| قال:


> وين المشروع حطوا في المنتدى من بكرا



شكراً لك 
هذا هو رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232095.html​


----------



## مفتاح الشين (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا اشتغل فى الديكور واريد من يعرف كيف اوصل 20 ليد على تيار 220 فولت 50هيرتز اريد الخريطة مع توضيح قيمة المقاومة بحيت تكون مقسم على كل خط خمس ليد وتجميع المقاومة فى مكان واحد حتى اتمكن من ايصال 100 ليد مستقبلن ماهى التغيرات فى الخريطة من زيادة فى القيمة المقاومات اوغيرها وكيفية حسابها


----------

